# Catfishing in lakes



## Pafox (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm getting ready to cat fish and was wondering if i should wait until later this month when it gets warmer out or just go out whenever ... i'm not noodling i'm jus using a rod with sinkers and catfish bait. Where would the best spot be .. near the dam? Any advice?


----------

